# Paramedic schools in California?



## ThatEMTGuy (Feb 10, 2015)

I live in the Long Beach area, does anyone recommend a paramedic school around this area?


----------



## luke_31 (Feb 10, 2015)

UCLA Paramedic program is good and not too far away


----------



## gonefishing (Feb 10, 2015)

ThatEMTGuy said:


> I live in the Long Beach area, does anyone recommend a paramedic school around this area?


1)UCLA $17k

2)NCTI $10K (part time)

3)Mt Sac ($5k+)

4)Moreno Valley Jc ($5k)

5)AVC, lancaster part time ($10k)

6)Crafton Hills Jc ($5k) part time


----------



## FoleyArtist (Feb 10, 2015)

gonefishing said:


> 1)UCLA $17k
> 
> 2)NCTI $10K (part time)
> 
> ...



or free if you get the BOG waiver for any of the community college programs... my medic school was free


----------



## ThatEMTGuy (Feb 10, 2015)

ProbieMedic said:


> or free if you get the BOG waiver for any of the community college programs... my medic school was free


I got the BOG wavier at my CC, but they don't have a medic program. What can I do?


----------



## FoleyArtist (Feb 10, 2015)

ThatEMTGuy said:


> I got the BOG wavier at my CC, but they don't have a medic program. What can I do?



If you do choose a medic program at a CC. Just reapply for fafsa using that schools fafsa number when you enroll in medic school. Remember you have to reapply for fafsa yearly. I had to apply for fafsa fall sem. To be covered through winter,spring, summer. Then again in spring to cover fall semester of the following year


----------



## mo2002 (Feb 20, 2015)

Closest medic schools are UCLA which I believe holds their classes at West LA and El Camino holds one but you have to have a slew of pre-requisites related to fire. Oh also Mount San Antonio College (Mt Sac).

Info obtained from http://www.paramedictrainingspot.com/paramedic-schools-in-california/


----------



## Twitch559 (Feb 20, 2015)

Bakersfield college dose it also


----------



## mo2002 (Feb 20, 2015)

Yes but that's 2 and a half hours away from LBC


----------



## Tony103 (Apr 13, 2015)

ThatEMTGuy said:


> I live in the Long Beach area, does anyone recommend a paramedic school around this area?


Im in the same boat you are, I live in LBC as well and looking into it Paramedic school, but everything seems so damn far! what did you decide on?


----------



## gonefishing (Apr 13, 2015)

Have you guys looked into PERCOM? $5K online accredited paramedic course.


----------



## LACoGurneyjockey (Apr 13, 2015)

mo2002 said:


> Yes but that's 2 and a half hours away from LBC


We have one guy in class right now who's commuting from Laguna beach, and several from LA. They drive up on a monday and stay at a hotel with some of the other guys from class during the week. 
If you're too attached to staying local, you may continue to have the same problem finding a program. 
You've also got Saddleback in Mission viejo and Palomar further south.


----------



## Ripley (Apr 16, 2015)

gonefishing said:


> 1)UCLA $17k
> 
> 2)NCTI $10K (part time)
> 
> ...



For UCLA it's about $17900 if you do the part time/hybrid program. About $12k if you do the "traditional" program as they call it.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Apr 16, 2015)

Ripley said:


> For UCLA it's about $17900 if you do the part time/hybrid program. About $12k if you do the "traditional" program as they call it.


My god. Do you also have to sacrifice a virgin?


----------



## Ripley (Apr 16, 2015)

DesertEMT66 said:


> My god. Do you also have to sacrifice a virgin?



Yup. Ridiculous amount. I have been searching for other good paramedic schools in southern california that aren't ff focused...


----------



## gonefishing (Apr 18, 2015)

Ripley said:


> Yup. Ridiculous amount. I have been searching for other good paramedic schools in southern california that aren't ff focused...


Check out percom the online paramedic program its about $5k. Its approved and you can sit for your nremtp


----------



## rodoni (May 26, 2015)

here's the breakdown for Sac State's Paramedic Program as of 2014/2015. Keep in mind that the course total (11,700) *DOES NOT *include what the agency will charge you for interning with their company; IE: Sac City FD charges an additional ~$2500 to intern with them. A smaller company may only charge ~$1000. This program also gives you 30 transferable college credits.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (May 26, 2015)

rodoni said:


> here's the breakdown for Sac State's Paramedic Program as of 2014/2015. Keep in mind that the course total (11,700) *DOES NOT *include what the agency will charge you for interning with their company; IE: Sac City FD charges an additional ~$2500 to intern with them. A smaller company may only charge ~$1000. This program also gives you 30 transferable college credits.


Agencies actually charge students to do internship for them? That's a joke


----------



## gonefishing (May 26, 2015)

DesertEMT66 said:


> Agencies actually charge students to do internship for them? That's a joke


Mine was $1500


----------



## DesertMedic66 (May 26, 2015)

gonefishing said:


> Mine was $1500


This is the first time I am hearing about this. The only time agencies charge students around here is if you get placed with the fire departments, they will normally charge $5 per day for food and that's it.


----------



## gonefishing (May 26, 2015)

DesertEMT66 said:


> This is the first time I am hearing about this. The only time agencies charge students around here is if you get placed with the fire departments, they will normally charge $5 per day for food and that's it.


Man sounds like a dream world.  I rode out private and had to pay.  FD charges as well.  From what I hear LAFD only takes Freeman Students.  LA county same deal.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (May 26, 2015)

gonefishing said:


> Man sounds like a dream world.  I rode out private and had to pay.  FD charges as well.  From what I hear LAFD only takes Freeman Students.  LA county same deal.


Whats sad is that the preceptor probably doesn't see any of that money..


----------



## PotatoMedic (May 26, 2015)

I am happy I did not have to pay anything above tuition for my clinical sites.  It is nice to have preceptors that take on the extra work of a student because they want to and not because the department wants to make money.


----------



## mo2002 (May 26, 2015)

rodoni said:


> here's the breakdown for Sac State's Paramedic Program as of 2014/2015. Keep in mind that the course total (11,700) *DOES NOT *include what the agency will charge you for interning with their company; IE: Sac City FD charges an additional ~$2500 to intern with them. A smaller company may only charge ~$1000. This program also gives you 30 transferable college credits.


Why the hell do you have to pay to intern? Is that a liability pay for insurance?


----------



## gonefishing (May 26, 2015)

mo2002 said:


> Why the hell do you have to pay to intern? Is that a liability pay for insurance?


Petty cash for the department for all the hassle.lol


----------



## mo2002 (May 26, 2015)

gonefishing said:


> Petty cash for the department for all the hassle.lol


And here I thought I had all the possible fees in mind


----------



## rodoni (May 26, 2015)

From my understanding of it, the agency charges for 1) insurance/liability and 2) I believe the preceptor does make some of that money. Here, Sac Metro FD  will take their own employees as interns at no extra cost while Sac City FD will still charge their employees. The high cost (3900$) of the "field internship" from Sac State is because of the units. Because students are getting college credit, they pay per unit. The field internship alone is 10 units.

So basically, you're looking at anywhere from 3900-6500$ just for your internship.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (May 26, 2015)

rodoni said:


> From my understanding of it, the agency charges for 1) insurance/liability and 2) I believe the preceptor does make some of that money. Here, Sac Metro FD  will take their own employees as interns at no extra cost while Sac City FD will still charge their employees. The high cost (3900$) of the "field internship" from Sac State is because of the units. Because students are getting college credit, they pay per unit. The field internship alone is 10 units.
> 
> So basically, you're looking at anywhere from 3900-6500$ just for your internship.


That's horrible. For the 30+ units my medic school was, it was only $4100 total


----------



## jgmedic (May 27, 2015)

DesertEMT66 said:


> That's horrible. For the 30+ units my medic school was, it was only $4100 total



Cal State per unit price vs. CC per unit. The reason Freeman is so expensive is because you pay UC tuition prices, although I don't think you get any actual UC transferable credit.


Also, the last place you want to learn to be a paramedic is in LA or Orange County


----------



## gotbeerz001 (May 27, 2015)

DesertEMT66 said:


> That's horrible. For the 30+ units my medic school was, it was only $4100 total


I took 53 units for my medic program (including 12 internship units) for about $2800 with books. My internship with SF Fire was an additional $1850. 

Berkeley Fire is still free but very picky. 
Everyone else around here charges.


----------



## Nick15 (Mar 12, 2016)

Has anyone heard anything on how Ventura college's paramedic program is?


----------

